# 1999 Beetle, drivers lock doesn't, windows work only after disconnecting battery



## ak96ss (Sep 18, 2011)

Drafted to assist a friend of a friend in working on a 1999 Beetle. The complaint is that neither window will roll up or down. They mentioned in passing that the windows DO work if you disconnect the battery, but only for a few minutes. 

After spending a bit of quality time with the car, I've found the following:



Disconnecting/Reconnecting the battery does enable the windows to work, but the passenger window only works using the passenger window door switch, not the driver's side.
The interior lights do not come on when opening the driver's door, only the passenger door and only after disconnecting the battery.
The ABS light is on continuously
The overtemp light dings/flashes after starting the car, but coolant level is good and car is cold.
The door locks make the appropriate clicking noise when using the remote, but the locks themselves didn't move until after disconnecting and reconnecting the battery, and then only the passenger side will lock - driver's side will sometimes go down, but then pops back up.


Seems to me that would be the CCM, but I am not a VW guy; having a MINI, though, as soon as they said the windows work after disconnecting the battery I though 'Body Control Module or equivalent' and so far what I have found seems to bear that out.

Anyone have tips on diagnosis for this, or should I just refer them to a VW shop? I hate to send them away without fixing it, but I'm not a fan of throwing parts at a job, and I don't have the VW manuals to really know what is supposed to do what.


----------



## ak96ss (Sep 18, 2011)

*Addendum*

Another look has revealed that the door light on the driver's door has been removed - no cover on it, and the part that holds the bulb is just floating in the door. Looks like they have a problem with the switch as well.

I'm starting to think the smart thing to do is walk away, there are numerous electrical issues with this car that will I believe require more time than I care to donate.

Would the door switch not functioning affect the operation of the windows?


----------



## MichelleRoze (May 22, 2009)

Sounds like a few issues. First I would check any and all grounds and make sure that they have proper connection. 

Do you have access to a Vag-Com or something similar? That will give you all the codes you will need to figure out where to start. 

I would say send the person to VW but sadly, VW will just take them on a run for their money. They WILL throw parts at them even if it doesn't fix it.  

Not sure if the door microswitch has anything to do with the windows. I think that is mostly to detect when the door is open so it knows when to lock/unlock/arm/turn lights on/off. So the drivers door might work better if the switch was replaced. Sadly that is a common thing to replace on a VW. 

I would first have it checked with a VAG-COM or some other type of tool like that and see what all the codes you can get from the car. It could be a bad comfort control module of some sort. Since I think that does actually control all of that. Does the car have cruise or heated seats? Do those work?


----------



## ak96ss (Sep 18, 2011)

I'm going to start by replacing that switch in the door, since I know that's definitely not working and is not terribly difficult to get to.

I do not have access to a VAG-COM except through the dealer - I'll have to see if I can source that.


----------



## Rockerchick (May 10, 2005)

Where are you located? There are many people who have a VAG-COM themselves and are willing to help a fellow dubber out.


----------



## ak96ss (Sep 18, 2011)

Maryland, near Baltimore/DC/Annapolis.


----------



## MyOtherRidesAVette (Nov 13, 2010)

The issue is probably the door control module. There are several good threads about their repair or replacement. It involves the microswitches in the module.

http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=1542461

$3 fix -
http://api.viglink.com/api/click?fo...IClub Forums&jsonp=vglnk_jsonp_13171179075934

It could also be a failure of the Central Control Module for the Comfort System 
This is an overview of the system, from the Bentley -
http://newbeetle.org/forums/questio...diagnose-my-door-lock-problem.html#post758001

Hope this helps.

MORAV


----------



## snuggles! (Oct 4, 2011)

I have a 2005 beetle and I'm having issues with the driver door locks as well. It recently stopped working, but I've had electrical problems with the car since I bought it.


----------



## Rockerchick (May 10, 2005)

Can you elaborate on the problems you're having with the door locks?


----------



## MyOtherRidesAVette (Nov 13, 2010)

snuggles! said:


> I have a 2005 beetle and I'm having issues with the driver door locks as well. It recently stopped working, but I've had electrical problems with the car since I bought it.


 You've given no specifics. Pls read links in my reply in Post #7 above.

MORAV


----------



## grimdep (Oct 29, 2011)

*same exact problem 99 beetle*

hello....just wondering if you ever figured out the problem...ive been racking my brain trying to fix...any help would be greatly appreciated.

thanx Jeff


----------



## grimdep (Oct 29, 2011)

same problem as ak96ss posted.


----------

